# Spots & Slots Redfish Tournament



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey everyone! Check out the website for the new Spots & Slots Redfish Tournament that will be held at Flounder's on Pensacola Beach May 1, 2010. This is something completely new for our area, so please feel free to ask meany questions you may have. There is a FAQ section on the website that I hope will explain a lot. Brochureswill also be available at your local tackle stores (some already have them). Finally a tournament that anyone can win! 

www.spotsandslots.com


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a really cool format Chris!! Great venue too!!!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris I will fish. Can I fish the kayak and open Divisions?


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, you can fish Kayak, Open, and Team of Two if you want or just one of them. Do you guys understand how the team of two works? I know it's kind of complicated, but I love the idea of how you can team up with someone on a different boat or even wadefishing.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for adding a kayak division, Chris! 

I would like to fish some of the bigger tournaments, but cost and distance from start point to fish point and back to weigh-inusing a kayak has prevented me from participating. Hopefully, you will get a good kayak turnout like the PRFA tournament last Sept.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

One week away and the entries are coming in, sign up now it's going to be a blast...


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Wish it wasn't the same day as the ECRC tournament. i would have loved to of fished this one. Good luck to everyone that enters!!!


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Brad,
Whenwe setourdate I made surewe didn't put it on the day of an ECRC tourney, but Jimmy went and changed his date on me... Not much I could do at that point! </p>


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Chris Phillips (26/04/2010)*
> 
> 
> Brad,
> Whenwe setourdate I made surewe didn't put it on the day of an ECRC tourney, but Jimmy went and changed his date on me... Not much I could do at that point! </p>


I'm sure you guy's will have an awesome turn out!! Is this gonna be an annual event?


----------



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

My red in the GCKFA tourney would have gone for 41 points...too bad I'll be out of town.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

This looks like fun, wish I would have seen it earlier, deff gonna do this one next year!


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, as long as we get decent participation it will be an annual event. I would think 41 points would put you in the running!


----------

